# Tree diagram of notable violinist



## jurianbai

See this TREE DIAGRAM of notable violinist from Viotti to current active violinist. There is a continouos connection from the date of Corelli to Hillary Hahn or Yehudi Menuhin, although maybe a loose one.

As shown, Leopold Auer, Joseph Joachim and Eugene Ysaye were important figures to setup many notable students.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Wow thats amazing, im just wondering where such greats as Paganini fit in?


----------



## jurianbai

Paganini influenced by Pierre Baillot and August Duranowski as the diagram. For this half century violin teacher like Ivan Galamian and Dorothy DeLay have most notable students eg. Joshua Bell, Nigel Kennedy, Pinchas Zukermann, Sarah Chang etc.


----------

